# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  sửa điều hòa nội địa nhật , ttrung tâm sửa điều hòa nhật bãi

## duyenthuy2345632

sửa điều hòa nội địa nhật bãi , trung tâm sửa điều hòa nội địa nhật uy tínđt : 0986611024 - web: suadientudienlanh.netbảo hành từ 6 tới 36 tháng
Công ty điện tử điện lạnh bách khoa là địa chỉ sửa chữa điều hòa nội địa nhật uy tín nhất  , công ty bách khoa có đầy đủ linh kiện , thiết bị ,vật tư điều hòa nội địa nhật chính hãng vì vậy công ty sắn sàng sửa chữa mọi hư hỏng điều hòa nội địa nhật trong thời gian nhanh nhất . . . Công ty bách khoa với đội ngũ kỹ sư,  kỹ thuật viên được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp về sửa chữa điều hòa nội địa nhật - chắc chắn sẽ làm quý khách hài lòng . Công ty bách khoa nhận sửa chữa mọi ban bệnh của điều hòa nội địa nhật như : điều hòa nội địa chạy không mát , điều hòa nội địa nhật bị báo lỗi mạch điện tử , điều hòa nội địa nhật lúc chạy được lúc lại không chạy được , sửa điều hòa nội địa nhật bị mất nguồn . . . .Công ty bách khoa nhận sửa chữa điều hòa nội địa nhật ở tất cả các quận huyện của thành phố hà nội như : từ liêm ,cầu giây, ba đình , tây hồ , long biên ,gia lâm , thanh trì , hoàng mai , hà đông , thanh xuân , đông đa , đông anh . . . Qúy khách có nhu cầu sửa chữa điều hòa nội địa nhật vui lòng liên hệ ĐT: 098.66.11.024 - web : suadientudienlanh.netcảm ơn sự hợp tác của quý khách

----------

